

Anger makes people want things more - dsirijus
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2010/11/101101151730.htm

======
timinman
That is a subjective conclusion to draw on the data. Wouldn't associating an
aggressive face with an object just as likely drive a more aggressive response
when the subjects saw it again?

